# Be honest, don't just recite the AAP -- baby and sleeping



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I have been reading The Happiest Baby On The Block. I have to say out of most the baby books I have read in 9 years this is probably one of the best ones I have read. There is a lot of discussion about laying in the side/stomach position, of course, he says over and over again to put babies to sleep on their backs. Now trust me, I have read the research on SIDS and the putting babies on their back to sleep, I personally don't buy it about the sleeping position. Of the babies I do know that have died of SIDS, all of them were sleeping on their backs, all of them were breastfed and all of them were born to non-smokers.

Anyway, when my daughter was born we were told to lay a baby to sleep on their side. When Dylan was born on their back, same with Jack. But with Jack, I only did that a few times before I put him on his stomach for naps in the crib (we coslept at night). Now I want to know from experienced moms, or grandmas, when you didn't have your babies with you or on you, how did you have them sleep, and if they did sleep on their side or stomach did you notice they slept better and were less fussy than if they were in other positions?


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Being perfectly honest, I would have to say that I usually had my youngest sleep on her stomach from when she was a newborn up until she was old enough to roll over on her own (which was about 3 months old). That was really the only way she would sleep for any amount of time without jerking awake.

When she sleeps with me she has always slept on her side curled up into me and that works well for her too.


----------



## theelfqueen (Dec 4, 2002)

My boys both slept on their backs when sleeping solo.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

With DS, we put him "back-to-sleep". Always. We also vaccinated him. With DD, we are not vaccinating her and we have no other SIDS worries, so we tried tummy sleeping. We also swaddled her because she had a huge startle reflex and would wake herself up. So, swaddled and on tummy in bed for nighttime; swaddled and on tummy in crib for naps. Worked fabulously for us.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

My daughter slept on her side, next to me.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

Both my boys were tummy sleepers & we cosleep. Again, if they were on their backs or sides they woke a LOT!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

When DS was born he would not sleep if he was on his back. For the first two weeks he slept on his stomach on my chest. Then we wised up







and tried cosleeping - much better results. He would occasionally sleep on his back but the majority of the time he slept on his side snuggled up against me.


----------



## mar4JC (Sep 27, 2004)

I totally advocate the back to sleep deal. However, my DS (who's now 13mo) started sleeping on his tummy after 1mo. He had GERD and it was painful for him on his back. He also didn't like sleeping on his side. So, my boy was a tummy sleeper.

As a newborn, he'd scream in pain after sleeping on his back for 20mins. Slept him on his tummy, with an incline in his bed and the pain was gone! Now, I put him to sleep on his back, since he's outgrown GERD (acid reflux), but he'll roll to his belly anyway...


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

Co-sleeping from day 1 - and DS was mostly on his side. If he rolled/wiggled/fell in one direction or the other (front or back sleeping) I assure you I did NOT attempt to shift him to some position that *I* wanted him in! Never wake a sleeping baby, I say.









So, while napping, or if solo in the early evening hours, he was on his side, with PILLOWS (ah, the horror!) until I could take the place of that pillow and snuggle into him.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope more moms will continue to answer. I really appreciate the honesty! In fact a lot of moms have secretly told me they put their babies to sleep on their sides or on their stomachs. My Ped just recites that AAP but then told me that his belief is that if a baby is going to die of SIDS they will die of it no matter how they slept and that every five years or so it changes on how they want babies to sleep.

Could I cross post this somewhere else to get more responses?


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I've had three babies with reflux, and all three slept on their tummys.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

My son slept on his tummy from the beginning, and it's still the only way he sleeps. Lauren is a back sleeper. She will NOT sleep on her tummy, even laying on me.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My first ds wouldn't sleep solo. Unless he was in his carseat or swing. So I either went to bed w/ him for naps or nursed him to slep and put him in the swing.

Ds2 was on his back. Or realy his side I guess. He'd roll from his back to side even the first few days after birth.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

since I know some one who almost lost her baby to SIDS (was actually in the sling at the time and they were able top resucitate), and eventually did loose him 18 months later to complications related to the original incident, i would do anything i can do to prevent it. i can't remember the stats, but the reduction in SIDS rates between tummy sleeping and back sleeping are major. So, my kids slept on their backs until they were able to roll themselves into another position, even while cosleeping


----------



## pickle it (May 16, 2004)

My daughter would never sleep more than a few minutes on her back. We co-slept from birth, she on her side facing me. Occasionally she would roll forward and be more belly down than truly on her side. As she got older, 3+months, she would sometimes sleep on her back if she was well propped
up in arms or lap but would never fall asleep that way.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Another tummy sleeper here. Cole wouldn't sleep more than a few minutes on his back before he jerked himself awake. I would put him on his tummy for naps, but had him in a bassinet in the same room as me so I could keep an eye on him. At night before we went to bed, he was on his side in a co-sleeper, but he tended to roll so he was halfway onto his tummy anway. Once in bed w/us he went between side and tummy. He held his head up and then was able to roll over pretty early...both of which helped ease my concern over him being on his belly. Recommendations are all well and good, but 5 minutes of sleep at a stretch isn't healthy for anyone and I did what was best for all of us. I would do the same with this babe if they had the same sleep problems.


----------



## bizarrogirl (Jul 12, 2003)

Always, always, always on her back.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

We would soothe DS in a tummy down position sometimes (one of the dr sears books has a picture of something called the "colic carry"). We always had him sleep on his back though. For what it's worth our pediatrician advised against having DS sleep on his tummy, even if we were there watching him sleep. He said if our son stopped breathing due to SIDS we would not be able to revive him even if we were right there. Did not research this to see if there is evidence that supports this. Like a pp, the stats about SIDS rates and sleeping postion were enough to convince me. Good luck with sorting this out!


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

When ds was sleeping solo he slept on his back. If he was sleeping on or next to me he slept on his side. Honestly, that kid could probably sleep hanging upside down for all he cares. He was pretty easy that way. If a baby can't stay asleep on their back then trying to force it sounds more like torture than safety.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Dd had awful reflux as an infant...Back sleep lasted.. a night. Side sleeping another 2 or 3. Then tummy. Then tummy on an incline. For, oh, the next 6 months, heh. That incline made me glad I'd gotten the co-sleeper rather than just figuring on my bed. Well, the incline, and all the recycled-milky sheets


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I was told by the doc that side sleeping was best for newborns but when they did that the babies would roll onto their stomachs. So they switched to back sleeping as the recommendation to prevent roll over









I really think its all kind of silly. But my babies will sleep with me which alleviates my fear of SIDS. Perhaps if my child slept alone for long periods of time I'd be more set on back sleeping.

When dd napped we did use blankets or her side positioner to keep her on her side.


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

I did the same - I always put my kids to sleep on their sides, with a receiving blanket or two rolled up tight beside them to keep them there. At night they slept on their sides next to me and sometimes rolled onto their backs.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

With my first I placed her on her back. At 2 weeks I placed her in the bassinet to fed our pet birds. I turned around and found her choking on vomit . She couldn't roll over, couldn't spit it out. She couldn't cry. I thought ok, freak thing. How often will that happen? Happened again a week later. She slept on her stomach after that. At night she co slept with us, but during the day it was in a bassinet.

For later babies I got a side sleeper. One of those positioner things to keep them on their side so they can't roll over onto their backs. Thats worked the best for us. And they don't develop flat heads like what has been seen since the BTS campaign started. I also have one of those bassinets with the mesh sides so the air circulates. I haven't noticed them being any easier to startle because they aren't on their stomachs.

My mom was told to put babies to sleep on their stomachs. I have heard the same from other mothers her age. So I do think its tends to change every generation.

According to the CDC between '92 and '98 stomach sleeping fell from 70% to 17% and SIDS declined from 1.2 live births to .72 live births. I think it would be more telling to know how many SIDS babies slept on their stomachs. With the BTS campaign they have also been getting the word out not to use pillows and stuffed animals in the cribs and bassinets so that might also have something to do with it.

Michelle


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

With ds1 we tried the back-to-sleep thing, but no one in our house got any sleep that way. Once we started co-sleeping, he slept great either on his side or on his tummy if he rolled that way. I was concerned the first time I woke up to find him on his tummy and asked my ped. He said if he can roll to that position then he can breathe fine in that position...he'll roll over if he has trouble.









Both other 2 sons have done pretty much the same thing so I didn't worry about it. Interesting question, Kim


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

There are so many variables with SIDS









I think it's important to understand and be aware of the risk factors and risk reducing techniques so that each family can make an informed decision that they're comfortable with and works best for the individual baby. The AAP is interested in public health---a one-size fits all sound bite to increase awareness. This isn't necessarily a bad thing.

All of three of mine have slept next to me, on their sides or however they were during the night from day one.
My niece died at 6 months while sleeping on her back. She had vomited and choked on her vomit. I know it's anecdotal, but I've always felt the need to keep close to my babies in hope that if they were vomiting, I'd be fast to respond. And, well, it's worked---I've been thrown up several times in the middle of the night, happy to have been there


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Both of my kids slept (sleep) with us and on their tummies.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I really appreciate all the replys.
Just for the record, I am not going to do something based just on a AAP recomendation or what I read here on MDC, I am going to do what works. I was just curious as to what other mothers were doing, and if they followed the guideline of back to back sleeping.
As I said all the babies that I have personally known die of SIDS died with no risk factors and were all sleeping on their backs (one even died on his back sleeping next to mom during nap). We have no risk factors for SIDS that I am aware of. One of the reasons I did ask though, is because my husband really doesnt want to cosleep or bed share. I think I have mentioned this before. The baby will be in our room but bed sharing, well he is just over it. I think he is fine with it when they are newborns, young infants, but when they get to be big bedhogs, we all suffer (even our children). So I know that in the beginning its not going to be an issue, though I will be using a crib because I do have three other kids and a house to run, but I have a feeling once they can start sitting up, it may become an issue. I just want to do the right thing for everyone.
Last night I was reading that babies who sucked on pacifiers had a reduction of SIDS. A friend of mine had told me this and I thought she was full of it, but evidently its true?! I am considering using a paci with this kid too. I feel pretty confident in my breastfeeding abilities at this point and I don't think I can be a human paci again.

Keep sharing! I hope some more moms will come over and answer!!!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

onthefence, do you have a link to the pacifier research? i'm interested in reading it. i wonder what kind of controls were used? if the biological norm is unrestricted access to the breast, and babies who are *not* allowed to have their sucking needs met have a higher risk??? interesting.

a friend of mine's dd died of SIDS her first day in daycare (at four months). she was napping on her back with a pacifier--again, ya never know









good luck w/your research







!


----------



## jillene (Apr 8, 2005)

The few times I could get ds down on his own before he was rolling over, he slept on his side. He just slept better that way. That's how they generally had him when he was in the NICU so that's how I laid him down at home. *shrug* He was more comfortable that way and slept better.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I read it in The Happiest Baby On The Block and then saw a reference to it on KellyMom. I also found this http://www.sidscenter.org/Downloads/...0pacifiers.htm

If you google it you will find all kinds of information about it. I always thought it was bunk, but evidently its not all bunk.

My last baby was really dreamy in that he would eat every 3-4 hours at one breast and then sleep or contently be held or swing. (I'm a milk cow for sure, he weighed 20lbs at 4m old) He definitely didn't have that strong need to suck like my older two did. Well on my last two US, especially the 4D one, this baby is just a sucking away. I mean I have a picture of her where it looks like she is trying to mouth my placenta! My daughter used the breast as a pacifier but I had no other kids at the time so I would just sit for hours reading with a baby on my boob -- thats just pretty much not going to happen now.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

We did the back to sleep thing with dd from birth on. She was a horrible sleeper -- really REALLY bad startle reflex, arms and legs jerking so hard she'd cry. In the sling, she slept pretty well. In our arms, not quite as well. We finally started swaddling her as tightly as possible. It looked like she was a human blintz -- a blanket, then an ace bandage wrapped around her upper arms on the outside of the blanket. As she got stronger, we safety-pinned the ace bandage to the blanket. Then we started safety-pinning the entire blanket shut all the way down. It got ridiculous. We would put her on her back without all that stuff and it was as though she felt like she was falling all the time. She needed pressure against all sides of her, I think. We did also have one of those sleep positioners for her moses basket, the foam things that are adjustable -- that may have helped a little. All of that stuff got her to the point of being able to sleep as long as 90 minutes at a time.

At 4 months, her pediatrician said we had to stop swaddling her because we were inhibiting her development. So, we stopped, and the sleep got nightmarish. One day I put her on her belly to sleep on a blanket outside, with me sitting right next to her, and she just looked so peaceful and comfortable, napping for almost two hours until I picked her up to bring her inside. The next day, I tried it in her crib (she'd grown out of the basket) and sat next to her for 3 hours as she slept wonderfully. That was pretty much the end of back sleeping for her.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

We REALLY tried to put our son to sleep on his back, fo 4 whole months, and it worked maybe half the time, but once we stopped swaddling and began putting him on his tummy he slept SO MUCH BETTER! It really made such a difference. We never tried to put him on his side, just his tummy.

Our son is breastfed, non-vaxxed, was introduced to foods later(at about 7 months) and from what I have read, these are all reductions in SID's risks. For the next baby, we will probably put him right on his tummy. Most people sleep better on their stomachs, and babies aren't excluded from this.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

It all depends on how best they sleep. But, I have to say, for solo sleeping, which hardly ever happens here, I'd put them on their back. But, if I am there, tummy is fine.


----------



## MamaFae (Sep 24, 2004)

Let me echo other moms and say what works for your baby is the best thing to do. With that in mind. . . .

DS#1 barely ever slept, and when he did during the day and wasn't in the sling or on my chest, he was on his side in the bassenett with a positioner keeping him there and a wedge pillow under the mattress so he was at an incline due to his reflux. Once he learned how to lift and move his head and chest and roll over, the positioner got tossed. At night he was next to me or on me. Usually the latter.

DS#2 would gag constantly on his back due to nasal drip. So he went on his side as well. While he slept better than DS#1, it was still in the bassinett or with me in bed. We would swaddle him and put him on his side either way.

Blessings,
N~


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm due with #2 now and wondering what I'm going to do this time around. With DD#1 we tried back sleeping - swaddled, unswaddled, positioner so she would feel cuddled, etc. She would sleep for 20 minute stints. It was hellish. If I slept with her, she would cuddle on my chest and would sleep for a good 2 hours (as long as she had just eaten!) I asked my ped about it and she said while "back to sleep" was what she would advocate, we really had to do what we felt best. DD had good head/neck control and if on her tummy would lift her head from side to side. I bought the AngelCare motion monitor and tried her during a nap in her crib on her side (this was around 3 months or so). She slept like a champ. Moved her head while sleeping etc. She was also almost rolling. I still worried every time I put her to sleep, but she really seemed more comfortable that way. Once she started rolling it was from tummy to back and she would cry out at night to be rolled back over. I would go in, roll her back and she would go right back to sleep. She actually learned to roll back pretty quickly because she didn't like to be on her back.

All that said - it never got to be a "comfortable" thing for me. I always worried about her. I plan this time around to start off this baby on her back too. I'll do the swaddle and try positioners, co sleeping etc before resorting to putting her on her back. While we don't have any risk factors, I will always worry (part of being a mom I guess).

You'll have to figure out what is right for you and your baby. Good luck!

Michelle


----------



## BrowneyedScorpio (Mar 29, 2005)

DS had reflux so he slept either on my chest on his tummy with me propped up or in his car seat. Then I did some research and put a wedge under his mattress and put him to sleep on his tummy. He slept perfectly.

DD could only sleep on her tummy. She is non-vaxed & we didn't have any of the other risk factors for SIDS.

I have an aunt that died as an infant from SIDS. Both my grandparents smoked and they lived in a factory town (steel mill about 1/2 mile down the street).

This baby will probably sleep on her tummy too. You gotta do what feels right and what works for your family.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Moved to Family Bed & Nighttime Parenting...


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

when dd was new, I went to a conference with my mom (she's an RN and needed credits for something and thought I'd be interested) on co-sleeping. Very scientific, main presenter was James McKenna, who has done tons of co-sleeping research. One thing he said that I remember very well is that it is true babies sleep longer and deeper on their stomachs, _and that is exactly why it is a risk factor for SIDS._ Babies know how to fall asleep well when they are born, but not so much how to wake up, was his theory. I thought that made a lot of sense.

My babies slept on their backs or sides until they could roll over themselves and then they slept however they wanted. I don't wake the sleeping babies.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

My kids never ever slept on their tummies. They didn't want to and I didn't put them down that way.

Both slept on their side or back.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My oldest had to sleep on her tummy or she didnt sleep. SHe would also vomit and choke so we where happy she like sleeping that way.
My other 2 sleep/slept on their backs.

SIDS is a deficientcy of VitaminCand B6 http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorba...v8-n4-p229.htm

makes the most sence of anything I have heard/read.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Julia slept on her back from the beginning. I am pretty well convinced that back sleeping is best in terms of SIDS. Julia has 14 older cousins, and from experience caring for all of them, I can say that I think babies sleep more soundly on their tummies, but I'm not convinced sound sleep is best for babies.

Then again, we haven't had major sleep issues here, so I can't say what I would have done if we had, and anyway I think co-sleeping in contact with Mama is much more likely to prevent SIDS than sleeping position anyway. If I thought tummy sleeping was best for my particular child, I'd have done it despite any studies or statistics, and just made good and sure that I was with her all the time.

Now that she's older, she rolls up onto her side, and I let her sleep however she's comfortable. At this point, she HATES being on her belly, and wakes up instantly if she rolls that way.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*

SIDS is a deficientcy of VitaminCand B6 http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorba...v8-n4-p229.htm

makes the most sence of anything I have heard/read.

There are so many different ideas and theories...but that would explain part of the picture if it explains why SIDS is higher in formula fed babies (human milk naturally has vitamin C, maybe more than formula?) and the babies of smokers (doesn't smoking rob the body of vitamin C?)

but what would explain why SIDS is so much less common in countries where cosleeping is the norm???


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Leah was usually on her side next to me, and I honestly don't remember how she slept as a teeny tiny newborn (when not in somebody's arms or in bed next to me) but I stopped worrying by the time she could lift her head up.

Hannah's entire infancy was a blur- I honeslty don't remeber what sleeping position she used!!

Jack never liked being on his back. I'm not sure how he slept at naptime when I was at work (when not in somebody's arms,) but I'd put him down on his tummy in the crib or he'd never stay asleep!!


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

From the moment he came home from the hospital Henry hated sleeping on his back, and to this day, he'll turn himself onto his side or tummy fairly quickly if put down on his back asleep. He was also GERD, but not too severely (eliminating dairy from my diet did the trick). Around 6 weeks old we got a sleep positioner thingy that both elevated his head/body (on a slope) and supported him on his side. He slept wonderfully on his side. When he was in bed with us as a young infant, he usually slept on his side, with one of the positioner things behind him to keep him off his back as he vomitted while on his back one night and started to choke. Sometimes I put the other positioner between him and me since we had a softer mattress







: and I worried about that. But when alone (not often), he was on his side in the positioner thing, or sometimes the vibrating bouncy seat







:. Otherwise, he was on his side next to me, on my chest, or in the sling (where he slept best).

One thing to keep in mind about SIDS is that the greatest risk is somewhere around 4 months old. I think it increases from birth to 4 months, then steadily declines after that until 12 months.


----------



## catgirl1007 (Feb 9, 2005)

Right after we got home from the hospital my DD was put to sleep on her back, but always ended up on her right side. We think that's how she was positioned in utero. She eventually stayed asleep on her back. Just last week she started sleeping on her left or right side even though I put her down on her back. We co-sleep so I know she changes positions throughout the night.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We have coslept from day one...but have tons of room in a kingsize. We initially put Jett to sleep on his back. He HATED it. HATED!!! So, we made him a little pillow-built incline nest to sleep in, lined with his lambskin. That worked really! well. ... for a while. Then, he hated that. So, I started cuddling him to sleep. He slept/sleeps on his back a little, mostly on his side, and ocassionally on his belly. He sleeps in one position no more than I do.







His preference seems to be to sleep on his left side.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
There are so many different ideas and theories...but that would explain part of the picture if it explains why SIDS is higher in formula fed babies (human milk naturally has vitamin C, maybe more than formula?) and the babies of smokers (doesn't smoking rob the body of vitamin C?)

but what would explain why SIDS is so much less common in countries where cosleeping is the norm???


Ummm... did you read the article? Its is long so be prepared :LOL

In the babies under the care of a Dr who had the mommies use C and lots of it no babies died of SIDS.

Also diet does play an important part of bfing if moms not getting enought C or B6 neither is her baby.

Humans dont make C like other mammals do, so babies wouldnt be getting as much C as they should be


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Not the whole thing, no. It looks fascinating!

At http://www.kellymom.com there are references that say that human milk is a good source of vitamin C despite what mom eats/doesn't (unless her diet is so deficient she has scurvy)...well into toddlerhood.


----------



## MamaFae (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
SIDS is a deficientcy of VitaminCand B6 http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorb...-v8-n4-p229.htm

makes the most sence of anything I have heard/read.

Great article! I have always suspected that lack of Vit C has a huge effect on a number of health issues. I have taken 3 grams a day for about 3 years and my allergies are way better. I can totally get why Vit C in babies makes such a difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*

There are so many different ideas and theories...but that would explain part of the picture if it explains why SIDS is higher in formula fed babies (human milk naturally has vitamin C, maybe more than formula?) and the babies of smokers (doesn't smoking rob the body of vitamin C?)
but what would explain why SIDS is so much less common in countries where cosleeping is the norm???

Yes smoking does rob your body of Vit. C among other things. And second hand smoke even more so.
As for the co-sleeping thing, my theory is that most of them are breastfeeding as well therefor getting higher amounts of Vit. C plus there is proof (McKenna) that momma breathing helps regulate babies when they share sleep.

Blessings,
N~


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

side sleep when with me on her tummy when alone allthough that rarely happens anymore.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFae*
... plus there is proof (McKenna) that momma breathing helps regulate babies when they share sleep.

~

I have to agree to momma breathing plus I know for myself I am in tune to both dh and the baby breathing. Dh sometimes stops breathing and I wake up, if I stir a bit it starts him breathing, same thing has happened with dd.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

DS is now 14 mo, but when he was little I placed him to sleep on his side at night. He always slept better. When he started rolling over I let him sleep on his tummy (which is ped ok'ed as well) and he slept better.

To be honest, DS JUST started sleeping through the night this month. For about two weeks. And now he's started waking wanting to nurse at 4 a.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My DD always slept on her back until she could roll over and then she slept on her tummy most of the time.

I do think sleeping on the back does make a difference, I don't think the research they've done is complete bubkis, but I also think its not the whole picture - SIDS is a symptom or a result, not a disease - it certainly could be caused by many different things - I believe that yes a percentage of it is probably cause by certain babies who are somehow more predisposed sleeping on their tummies. Until they know what predisposes these babies I'd rather play it safe.

That said, my DD slept fine on her back - if she really couldn't sleep that way I would have looked into other alternatives. She did spend quite a bit of time sleeping on my chest.


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

We cosleep and both of my daughters slept on their backs in bed with us. Allison went through a period right after she learned to roll that she would sleep on her tummy, but even now she will lay on her side to nurse and go back to her back to sleep.


----------



## magster (May 4, 2004)

On her side (usually) or back.

Here in Brazil the only no-no is on the stomach.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mar4JC*
I totally advocate the back to sleep deal. However, my DS (who's now 13mo) started sleeping on his tummy after 1mo. He had GERD and it was painful for him on his back. He also didn't like sleeping on his side. So, my boy was a tummy sleeper.

it is so strange, my daughter has GERD and screams if she's on her tummy! she also spit up a huge amount whenever i put her to sleep on her tummy (that goes for daytime tummy-time and nighttime sleeping). so, she's a back sleeper. she tends to sleep slightly to one side or the other, with me she sleeps on her side curled up against me.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I used to put ds on his back as a newborn until around 2 months old when he would get bad gas and it would wake him up and make him upset. So my Mom said toput him on his stomach, since in her day everyone put babies on thier stomachs. I wanted him to sleep and not be woken by gas, so I tried it. It helped a lot. I was always with him before I went back to work when he was 3 months old, for most of his naps as well. At 3 months my Mom started watching him for me when I went back to work. She put on his tummy for naps. At night he slept with me, on his side mostly so he could bf. He is 20 months now and sleeps in all postions; sides, back, tummy.

I was initially afraid of SIDS, but after much research decided that since he was breastfed, co-slept, was not exposed to cigarette smoke (dh and I quit years ago) and was not vaccinated he would probably be okay.

Roxanne


----------



## Zipporah (Feb 22, 2005)

Naamiah has always slept on her back in bed with me and dh. Just recently she has been rolling to her side more often; she is just over a year old. She never slept on her stomach.

In fact when she does accidentally roll onto her stomach in her sleep she instantly pushes herself up and starts crawling or trying to stand up on the bed -- and she's still asleep! It's kind of cute. I just pull her back down, put her on her back and stick a boob in her mouth, and she's back in dreamland.

We have never had any vomitting/apnea scares with her. She has slept very well from about three months old, once she got over her screaming-till-midnight colicky period. Definitely "through the night" by anyone's definition (although she still nurses in her sleep a couple of times a night, some nights -- other nights not at all).


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I put older dd and ds to sleep on their sides in a sleep positioner for a while, and later on their backs. But ds' reflux was so bad that I did put him on his stomach around 4 months. It helped dramatically. And yes, he slept a heck of a lot better.

With my 2 month old, he sleeps on his side actually, facing me. Either in the crook of my arm (that's how he starts out anyway) or by himself next to me. Always on his side. Even on the few times I use the CoSleeper, I put him in his sleep positioner thingy on his side.

The baby has the arm flailing thing that wakes him up frequently, so I'm thinking of trying having him on his tummy but only when I'm there.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Because I have to admit it, I was a smoker so I was horribly paranoid about sids with Dar. We co-slept (still do) 90% of the time but she was always in my arms on her side, on her back, or for naps tummy down on my chest.
I'm no longer a smoker, but I think with this baby I will just go with my gut instinct and how Daphne sleeps best.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DD always slept on her back or side. DS will not sleep on his back or side (he startles all the time and will only sleep for a few minutes)--he will only sleep well on his tummy so I always put him on his stomach to sleep. I spoke with my midwife about it and she said that all babies sleep better on their stomachs and SIDS is caused by a wiring problem not the position babies sleep in. I also spoke with my doc about it (cause all you read says back to sleep), he said he can't recommed I put DS on his stomach because of the possible risks, but since DS is so big and healthy he would probably be okay.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I just want to add that there is a lot of scientific literature related to SIDS and upper cervical subluxations that of course can only be addressed by specific chiropractic care. The birth process, even when considered normal, whether by hospital or homebirth standards, is a traumatic process to the baby. There are so many factors that could make it potentially more traumatic, such as the use of forceps, vaccum extraction, extended time in the birth canal, breech or oblique position of the baby, other non-textbook presentations and of course delivery by cesarean. The main reason for the trauma experienced (which is not recognized by the medical community) is that the health care professional (OB or midwife) delivering the baby (or rather assisting in the delivery of the baby) usually pulls on the babys neck once the head is out. I have read the protocols in the OB textbooks and watched the videos made for OB's on delivery and it is considered normal to put an average of 90 footpounds of pressure on the babys neck to help it come out. Babies don't need that kind of help when they are coming out because they go through a series of reflexes which get them out just fine on their own... the only factor is time... it usually takes a lot longer to let a mother birth her baby with no interference than to "help things along" and pull the baby out.
Without going into a lot of detail (which I tend to do), when the baby's neck is subjected to such unnatural stresses, it tractions the tiny spine and usually causes damage to the spinal cord and/or the brain stem. The very top part of the spine protects very important respiration centers and when one of those top vertebrae are subluxated (meaning they are misaligned in such a way that it causes impingement on parts of the nervous system, i.e. spinal cord and spinal nerves) they could be putting pressure on those respiration centers and in certain positions could be overstimulating or understimulating them (which would explain why the baby stops breathing).
Guffmann et al wrote several studies on the subject. Also autopsies done on babies that died of SIDS show a very high correlation between scarring of the spinal cord/brain stem due to severe traction injuries (head being pulled away from the body too much). These were all babies who were too young to have experienced any trauma other than birth and all the babies had births that were recorded as "normal."
Now back to the OP, if a baby who has an upper cervical subluxation with possible damage/scarring to the spinal cord in that sensitive area is laid on their stomach, their head has to be turned to one side or the other and this position will intensify any pressure already caused by the misalignment. If you look at the statistics, you will see that the AAP has changed their position on the positions in which to lay the baby to sleep many times. And while they recommended the stomach lying position, the incidence of SIDS increased dramatically (several times but I forget the exact number). So then they changed their recommendation to a different position.

I tell all my patients who are new parents this because it is vitally important to get your babies checked for subluxations as soon as possible after birth. Chiropractic care isn't about back aches and pains, it is about restoring health by the removal of interference to the nervous system... so it applies to babies, children, and adults.

Personally, my son always preferred the back position, so that is how he slept. Now that he is more mobile (14 months) I'll find him in any number of positions throughout the night :LOL


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

Co-sleeping from day 1 with both children...

I always put dd to sleep on her back, I was paranoid








Now, i put ds to sleep on his back, but if he has trouble sleeping, occationally I let him sleep on his tummy (he seems to have a bit of a reflux problem) or his side.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

My DD slept better on her tummy, so she's slept like that since she was a few weeks old until she could roll over and then slept in every position possible.


----------



## laurenalanna (Feb 14, 2005)

My son wouldn't settle on his back he would always wake himself up. When he was tiny he took most of his naps in my sling, at night he either slept on his side or on his tummy. Once he was about 2 or 3 months old he needed a more settled place to sleep - would no longer sleep for long stretches in the sling. So he slept on our bed or in his bassinet on his stomach.

I worried a little at first, but never noticed any problem with him sleeping on his tummy. We were all much happier once I decided to not worry and let him sleep how he liked.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

If in the moses basket, on their backs. When in bed with me, on their sides with mouth attached to my breast. I've never managed nursing them all night while they are on the backs. :LOL During the day, they had naps in my arms, or in the sling (got my first OTSBH when my first was about 12 mos--before that, i had an Annie's Ride, i think it was called), maya wrap or baby bjorn, esp my youngest. And that's the god's honest truth. I don't feel comfortable having a baby sleep alone or on their stomachs.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

I've only read the first post.

We put DS on his belly pretty early on, though at first I was still napping with him. He was soooo happy and contented on his belly...

Then we really got into helping him nap on his side. We already had a sleep positioner from BRU (really low tech, just a couple foam wedges with mesh covers and velcro with a velcro-accepting mat) and just lay him on his side to nurse, wedged him in there, and voila, side-sleeping baby.









Now he'll sleep just about any way, and actually rarely sleeps on his belly.

My stepmom is a NICU nurse and she thinks the guidelines for sleeping only on the back are silly. Then again, she and I don't think alike on other things, why am I advocating what she believes in this circumstance?

Eh, I figure we co-sleep, don't smoke, don't vaccinate (about 10 years ago I read that in Japan SIDS cases almost disappeared when they pushed the MMR out to 2 years rather than 2 months), etc etc etc, I just don't really worry.

Oh, and when I was in chiropractic school, our prevailing thought that SIDS was actually a mess-up in the vertebral column caused by previous stresses to the spine, aggravated by the twisted position of a belly-sleeping kid. My kid is regularly checked by my friend-chiro, so I know there are no vertebral subluxations to be aggravated by the position, so that's yet another reason I don't worry.

OMG *willemsmamma* , I had no idea you just posted all you posted, right before my post!







Great minds think alike, eh?







I don't practice anymore (but might in the future), but that education just doesn't go away!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

My baby slept best on his back. Sometimes on his side. He hated being on his stomach.

He was a great back sleeper.









Ay 2, he still is a back and side sleeper. He rarely sleeps on his stomach.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

DD slept in her car seat bucket seat, kind of reclined. She wouldn't sleep any other way. So she was technically on her back. WE had a one piece car seat in the car but MIL insisited we have the bucket kind so she bought it. We put it in the cradle and next to our bed and it was DD's bed. So I guess MIL was right...we did need it.


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

nick sleeps on his side or his back when he is sleeping with me, but when he slept alone as a tiny baby (rare) he would only sleep on his stomach.


----------



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

Ds slept on me or in the crook of my arm while bfing for the first 6 weeks.. then naps were generally in the sling. If I did put him down in the bassinet for a nap he went tummy down, but that was when he was 2 months old and able to lift his head up and roll over just fine so I didn't obsess over it (too much lol). Now he changes position in the bed constantly at night, but he usually lays curled into my back or my arms on his side until he wants to breastfeed.

Just wanted to add that there has been some very interesting information given out on this thread! I learn new things every day coming here...


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Both of mine slept better on their tummies. Both were also reflux babies. Abi was a "happy vomiter" and Nitara has a lot of really bad problems. With both of them, I woke up to them vomiting on their back and choking on the vomit when they were too little to turn their heads to rescue themselves. It was sooo scary!

Nitara's Ped GI actually suggested we put her on her back at 3 mos. old after she was hospitalized for reflux. The tummy position empties the stomach faster and of course prevents aspiration if she were to vomit again in her sleep.


----------



## Nora_SEA (Jun 7, 2004)

I cannot believe that I'm putting my nb on her tummy starting today at naptime. She's been a terrible sleeper and once I tried it earlier she slept for 3 hours. I do have the Angel Care motion sensor mode on her monitor and it helps me feel just OK about it...since it will beep if it doesn't detect breathing/motion for 20 seconds. I am getting an Amby bed tomorrow as a gift and hope she'll like it on her back.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Both mine were pretty much tummy sleepers as infants


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Kaia is a sidesleeper, both at night and most naps, though many naps are in a sitting position in her sling or tummy to tummy on the couch while I read. And as I type this, she's on her back on her boppy in my lap. We cosleep.


----------

